
Ask HN: Which domain registrar is best in 2020? - feross
Which registrar do you recommend in 2020?<p>Needs:<p>- Modern, speedy UI<p>- Support from competent humans<p>- Track record of not disabling domains immediately upon a complaint<p>- Trustworthy<p>I switched over to Namecheap when a lot of us did -- back when they opposed the SOPA and PIPA bills -- bu their management UI hasn&#x27;t evolved since then (it was pretty bad to begin with) and I recently experienced very poor technical support (I can&#x27;t remove private Whois from my domain even after going back and forth with support for days. Now their UI shows private Whois is disabled but no whois changes are actually reflected). Not confidence inspiring.<p>I like how Google Domains works, but worried about Google&#x27;s AI banning my account for a false YouTube copyright violation or something silly like that and losing my domains.
======
jonpalmisc
I like Google Domains. I would create a separate Google account only for your
domains you’re worried about something happening.

